# What year Z is this from ?



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Can anyone help me identify what year this hood scoop came from (the hood is from a Supra). I have seen it used on other cars and they all say it is from a 280Z. Any ideas where I can find one new or used would appreciated . :cheers:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is from a 280ZXT...


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

This is a 280zxt the hood in the pic is different.
http://groups.msn.com/Brad1982280zxt/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=23

edit... oops, I read to fast about what the hood came off of....


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Dwntyme said:


> This is a 280zxt the hood in the pic is different.
> http://groups.msn.com/Brad1982280zxt/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=23
> 
> That hood may have come off of a 1986 300z anniversary edition...


he said the hood was from a supra, but with the 280 scoop in it.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

K cool. but look at this hood features compared to his...


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

KaRdoN said:


> he said the hood was from a supra, but with the 280 scoop in it.


My bad. :asleep:


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Dwntyme said:


> This is a 280zxt the hood in the pic is different.
> http://groups.msn.com/Brad1982280zxt/shoebox.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=23
> 
> edit... oops, I read to fast about what the hood came off of....


Thanks for the Pic, looks like would be from like an 82. Looking for something different to vent the hood of my B12. This kinda caught my eye because it is like a NACA duct and a vent all in one. 

Finding one will probably be like looking for a needle in a haystack unless there is somewhere that might sell reproduction vents for restorations ?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Should be from a 79-83 280ZX Turbo. Repro parts shouldn't be a problem, I think Motorsport Auto has those....

EDIT: My bad, looks like they don't. Easy enough to find in a junkyard, though.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

I have one for sale if you are interested.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

240ZT said:


> I have one for sale if you are interested.


Sent you a PM. Thanks !!!


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

defintetly right around late 70s early 80s....not necessarily turbo...thats the same hood i have and i dont have a turbo.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hsvblondie428 said:


> defintetly right around late 70s early 80s....not necessarily turbo...thats the same hood i have and i dont have a turbo.


That is a Supra hood. And that also means it was added on your car. Only the 280ZXTs have those scoops.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

BUMP.... Anybody else have any idea where I might be able to find one of these vents ? 240ZT told me he had one for sale, but I haven't been able to reach him since he posted. 

I tried looking around at places selling Z restoration parts and have even emailed some. So far I am turning up nothing....  

Thanks


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks to those that answered my questions and put me on the right track. Just picked up a set of 2 280 ZXT hood vents on Ebay for $7 + shipping. 

I'll be sure to post some pictures somewhere when I get them installed.

:cheers:


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Sorry about not replying. My computer has been down for a while.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

240ZT said:


> Sorry about not replying. My computer has been down for a while.


No Problem.


----------

